# Johannesburg Open South Africa



## TeamUp01 (Oct 11, 2015)

Anyone know what the qualifying times are going to be and the general info.


----------



## stoic (Oct 11, 2015)

There's general info here.


----------



## DonnyStar (Oct 12, 2015)

hi TeamUp01

There are no qualifying times, standard 10 minute cut-offs.

I will be posting the schedule this week on www.africancubing.org


----------

